# GPS searching ...... with Navigation



## michael628 (Nov 23, 2011)

Since my latest few flashes with euroskank... I have no Navigation... GPS is always seasching.I have unistalled /reinstaled, fix perms, used gps toolsto clear gps..

Can anyone help?


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

Try something like this.


----------



## michael628 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tried it no luck
thanks


----------



## bornx (Oct 16, 2012)

This has happened to me a couple of times. Here's how I fixed it:

Make a nandroid of your current setup.

Flash stock ROM. You don't have to use Odin, I used a CWM flashable slightly modified one. The closer to stock the better your chances are.

Get GPS lock on stock ROM. Wait till the accuracy gets decently close (helps to be outside for this).

When you've got a lock, leave GPS on and reboot to recovery. Leaving GPS on is the important part.

Restore your nandroid. Profit.

Hope this works for you, I have no idea why or how it works, but I just did it yesterday after my GPS pooped out again.

Sent from my SCH-R530U


----------

